# I'm getting faster



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This afternoon I decided to attempt another candy dish, it's been a while and my previous ones seemed to take forever, however, today's took not much over two hours including a rubdown with wax polish on the bare wood, I haven't tried this before but I wanted a finish that was super fast. The secret of the increased speed was the new Vermec turning tools, they're brilliant and I would advise all would be turners to save up for a set, I know that my progress would have been heaps faster had I had these tools at the beginning of my attempts at turning items other than pens. The shape and thick walls are not my best attempt but it was FAST! For the next one I'll try to make the walls thin.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Work, Harry!

Glad you're enjoying your new tools


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Harry. You are getting better then me. The last bowl I did was 2 years ago I'm going to have to relearn myself when I get back into bowl turning.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice, I like the wood grain and what was the wax finish?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Very nicely done. I have learned a few things from you today, and I appreciate that. I am new to turning and that donut jig is one I have not seen before. You demonstrate a very important concept here, Harry. Having the right tools makes a huge difference in getting the job done right and done well, and you have, my friend. I really like the grain in that wood.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey looking Great Harry, now go thin you no you want to LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Neil Moon (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Harry great job..I reckon yo could of done it in and hour and a half if you did not take so many bloody pictures!!!!(lol)


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I like the gentle curve & recess you made for the bottom. Good to see something a little different from the usual pedestal bases and flat bottoms.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a fine looking bowl. I like the simple form and the wall thickness to me is just fine. One thing if it were me I would make the foot on the bottom slight smaller. Take your time Harry and do it as well as you did this one.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

harry, as usual a good tutorial, but like Dustmaker I have never seen this "donut" jig. Can you make it and if so what are the rough dimensions or is it adjustable......Regards........AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

drasbell said:


> Very nice, I like the wood grain and what was the wax finish?





drasbell said:


> Very nice, I like the wood grain and what was the wax finish?


I just used wax furniture polish, this is the first time that I've tried this on bare wood and the reason was twofold, I wanted to retain the light colour and I wanted it finished NOW!
All my early small projects were finished with five coats of Danish oil finished by rubbing with 0000 grade wire wool lubricated with Johnsons wax polish which is unavailable here at the moment. Whilst this gives a wonderful patina, that when used on our Jarrah makes the project look like a well cared for antique, like this clock.
I'm not yet sure if I'll use this wax finish again.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Goodonya mate. Very nice looking (fast) bowl.
Why was there no candy in the dish like there was flowers in the vase??????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

dustmaker said:


> Very nicely done. I have learned a few things from you today, and I appreciate that. I am new to turning and that donut jig is one I have not seen before. You demonstrate a very important concept here, Harry. Having the right tools makes a huge difference in getting the job done right and done well, and you have, my friend. I really like the grain in that wood.


Thanks for your comments Frank, as you know, I too am just a beginner at turning things other than pens. It's members like Bernie and Maurice who have not only inspired me by their magnificent turnings but their help has been invaluable. I made the doughnut chuck after Bernie posted the one he made and answered my follow-up questions.

Here is the link to the thread:

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/9546-doughnut-chuck-photo-shoot.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Goodonya mate. Very nice looking (fast) bowl.
> Why was there no candy in the dish like there was flowers in the vase??????


I'm sorry about that omission Dave, here is a correction.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

To my good friends Pete and Neil, both frozen solid in England, thank for your comments which, coming from two men who have turned out great work over the years, is appreciated. Neither of you visit the forum often enough, but I do appreciate your health problems.
To everyone who posted comments, thank you, as always, they are appreciated.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great Job Harry,


James


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Thanks for your comments Frank, as you know, I too am just a beginner at turning things other than pens. It's members like Bernie and Maurice who have not only inspired me by their magnificent turnings but their help has been invaluable. I made the doughnut chuck after Bernie posted the one he made and answered my follow-up questions.
> 
> Here is the link to the thread:
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/9546-doughnut-chuck-photo-shoot.html


Thanks for that. That thread is a good read! I never cease to be amazed at the skill and talent demonstrated by members here!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Super excellent Harry, you can now consider yourself a "pro".
Now try a small one with 3/16th thick walls!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Top notch bowl and excellent photo shoot as usual Harry. Thanks for the info on the donut chuck. I never heard of one either. Added to my wish list.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Deb And Maurice, I may attempt a skinny one this very afternoon.


----------

